# Last time you played either Animal Crossing?



## SL92 (Jun 9, 2008)

Choose + Comment.


----------



## Micah (Jun 9, 2008)

This year sometime.


----------



## JJH (Jun 9, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> This year sometime.


^What he said.^


----------



## K-Dog (Jun 9, 2008)

I played the other night out of boredom.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 9, 2008)

Played today. : )


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't remember, but I put a year ago.  I kind of feel like playing AC GCN again though... then again, my villagers will be pissed  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Micah (Jun 9, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I don't remember, but I put a year ago.  I kind of feel like playing AC GCN again though... then again, my villagers will be pissed  :gyroidsurprised:


I should go create a new town. :yes:


----------



## Merlin. (Jun 11, 2008)

Umm... about 2 and a half hours ago. <_< I still play AC.


----------



## JJH (Jun 11, 2008)

The only time I ever play either AC is to set the clocks to holidays on the Gamecube version. That one had good holidays and events, unlike WW's "Yay Day" and "Fireworks in August OMG WHEEE" days.


----------



## sunate (Jun 13, 2008)

I usally play aroud winter time. Cuz i likes the snow.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 13, 2008)

Yesterday.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 14, 2008)

Um.... a looooooong time ago, sometime last year. I haven't touched the GCN version in forever.


----------



## The Phone Company (Mar 13, 2009)

2 hours ago.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 13, 2009)

If you're including City Folk, then today. If you're talking about the older ones... I haven't played that one in ages because my sister took it across the country. >__<


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 13, 2009)

Gosh b4 last fall atleast.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 13, 2009)

last time i played gamecube one was 3 years 
then ww on feb 18 cuz it waz my birthday  <3


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 13, 2009)

umm i dont have ac for gnc but i have ac:cf and ac:ww


so yes im hooked on ac:cf


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Mar 13, 2009)

I play pretty much everyday now.
I used to play around thrice a week.
I'm really into it now though.
You are talking about City Folk right?


----------

